# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  پروژه کارشناسی : مدیریت پایگاه داده اوراکل (ORACLE Database Administration)

## CodeNative

با سلام خدمت دوستان
متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه من با چند نفر از دوستان به پیشنهاد استاد راهنما ، مدیریت پایگاه داده اوراکل را به عنوان پروژه پایانی کارشناسی انتخاب کردیم. 
هیچ اطلاعی از اوراکل نداریم. البته مباحث پایگاه داده را بلدیم. و با SQL server کار کردیم. البته اونم در حد ورژن اکسپرس.
حالا از دوستان می خوام تا اگر می تونند به ما کمک کنند که چه جوری شروع کنیم. من در تاپیک ها جستجو کردم. چند تا کتاب لاتین پیشنهاد شده بود. باید بخونیم. ولی ما هنوز در مباحث اولیه موندیم. 
مثلا ما هنوز نمی دونیم از کدوم ورژن استفاده کنیم. 10 یا 11 یا 9 ؟
استاد که سفارش کردن از آخرین ورژن استفاده کنیم ولی بنظرم 11g خیلی سخت هست.
یک مشکل دیگه نصب این برنامه هست. ما ورژن 11g رو نصب کردیم البته نسخه standard و برای مثال یک create database کردیم ولی 45 دقیقه بعد کار انجام شد. اگر به این شکل باشه که ما نمی تونیم کاری انجام بدیم. سیستم مورد استفاده هم متوسط بود. آیا برای استفاده از اوراکل باید سیستم بسیار قوی استفاده بشه؟
من خودم ورژن 10g رو می پسندم چون یک کتاب ساده در این مورد داریم. با نام:
Database 10G Release 2 : Oracle By Example 
قرار فقط بصورت متنی باشه پروژه ولی استاد گفته یک برنامه ساده هم با پایگاه داده اوراکل باشه.
ممنون میشم کمکی کنین تا بتونیم این پروژه رو تا 4 ماه دیگه تموم کنیم.

----------


## kiosksoft

دوست عزیز

1- اوراکل 11 خیلی عالیه , با همین ادامه بدید.
2- ساختن دیتابیس طول میکشه. config سیستمتون باید بالا باشه.
3- من یه کتاب oracle database administrator دارم که لاتین هست , کمکتون خواهد کرد.
4- از نسخه enterprise استفاده کنید.
5- برای انجام کارهاتون SQL Developer که با خود نسخه 11 ارائه شده یا pl/sql استفاده کنید.

----------


## CodeNative

> دوست عزیز
> 
> 1- اوراکل 11 خیلی عالیه , با همین ادامه بدید.
> 2- ساختن دیتابیس طول میکشه. config سیستمتون باید بالا باشه.
> 3- من یه کتاب oracle database administrator دارم که لاتین هست , کمکتون خواهد کرد.
> 4- از نسخه enterprise استفاده کنید.
> 5- برای انجام کارهاتون SQL Developer که با خود نسخه 11 ارائه شده یا pl/sql استفاده کنید.


واقعا ممنون که کمک می کنین.
1.گفتین ساختن دیتا بیس طول میکشه . خوب سیستمی که بتونه خوب از عهده کار بر بیاد چه مشخصاتی باید داشته باشه؟ آیا اگر نتونیم چنین سیستمی تهیه کنیم چی؟
2. چه طوری می تونم این کتابی که معرفی کردین رو تهیه کنم؟ 
3. بعد اینکه در تاپیک ها خوندم که باید یک سری تنظیمات قبل از ایجاد دیتابیس انجام بدیم منظورم listener و یک فایل دیگه هست که یادم رفت الان. چه طوری باید آنها را تنظیم کرد؟
4. استفاده از ورژن oracle database 10g چطوره؟ آیا خیلی ضعیف تر از ورژنی است که شما معرفی کردین؟ چون ما می خوایم ورژنی باشه که هم سبک باشه(به سیستم ما بخوره) و هم کار آمد و موضوع پروژه هم فقط مدیریت پایگاه داده است.
5. مدیریت پایگاه داده کلا به چه کارهایی گفته میشه؟ چون ما باید روی اونها تمرکز کنیم.
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.

----------


## CodeNative

سلام. من رم مورد نیاز برای سیستم برای اجرای Oracle 10g  رو پیدا کردم:
Physical memory RAM = 512
در مورد سوالات قبلی کسی جوابی نداره؟ کمک کنید. جای دوری نمیره.

----------


## kiosksoft

> سیستمی که بتونه خوب از عهده کار بر بیاد چه مشخصاتی باید داشته باشه؟


من حداقل یک cpu دوسته ای 1.5 با 2 گیگ رم رو پیشنهاد میکنم , البته اگه موجود هست.




> اگر نتونیم چنین سیستمی تهیه کنیم چی؟


از یه نسخه پایین تر استفاده کنید 10g




> چه طوری می تونم این کتابی که معرفی کردین رو تهیه کنم؟


اگه بتونم همین جا آپلود میکنم, نتونستم, باید آدرس بدم بیای بگیری.




> بعد اینکه در تاپیک ها خوندم که باید یک سری تنظیمات قبل از ایجاد دیتابیس انجام بدیم منظورم listener و یک فایل دیگه هست که یادم رفت الان. چه طوری باید آنها را تنظیم کرد؟


نصب کردید اونجا رو هم حل میکنیم.




> استفاده از ورژن oracle database 10g چطوره؟


حرف نداره.




> آیا خیلی ضعیف تر از ورژنی است که شما معرفی کردین؟


با ورژن 10 کار نکردم. اما مطمئن باش خیلی بیشتر از اون چیزی هست که شما میخواین.




> مدیریت پایگاه داده کلا به چه کارهایی گفته میشه؟


این سوال رو در قسمت پایگاه داده ها مطرح کنید , بی پاسخ نمی ماند.

----------


## Mohammadvb6

سلام 
من کتاب زیاد دارم 
اوراکل هم کار میکنم 
کمک خواستی بگو 
behi_best2002   من هستم

----------


## CodeNative

> سلام 
> من کتاب زیاد دارم 
> اوراکل هم کار میکنم 
> کمک خواستی بگو 
> behi_best2002 من هستم


ممنون. حتما خبر میدم. بهترین مکان همین تاپیک هست.

----------


## CodeNative

سلام. من این نسخه رو نصب کردم:
Oracle DataBase 10g 10.1.0.2

متاسفانه به هر دلیلی تو یکی از مراحل نصب ، دیتابیس کانفیگ نشد. قسمتی از لاگ فایل رو میزارم اینجا:

Configuration assistant "Oracle Database Configuration Assistant" failed 
Result code for launching of configuration assistant is: 1 
The OUICA command is launched from H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\oui\bin\ouica.bat.
--------------------------------------
The following configuration assistants have not been successfully completed. These assistants must be completed for your product to be completely configured.
Execute file H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\cfgtoollogs/configToolCommands to re-run all skipped/failed configuration assistants.
echo Oracle Database Configuration Assistant
H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jdk\jre\bin/javaw.exe -Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true -DORACLE_HOME="H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1" -DJDBC_PROTOCOL="thin" -classpath ";H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jdk\jre\lib\rt.jar  ;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jdk\jre\lib\i18n.ja  r;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\assistants\dbca\jl  ib\dbca.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\assistan  ts\jlib\assistantsCommon.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.  1.0\db_1\jlib\ldapjclnt10.jar;H:\oracle\product\10  .1.0\db_1\jlib\ojmisc.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0  \db_1\jlib\opm.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\j  lib\ewt3.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\ko  diak.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\ewtcom  pat-3_3_15.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\jewt  4.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\lib\xmlparserv  2.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jdbc\lib\class  es12.zip;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\classes;H:\  oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\orai18n.jar;H:\ora  cle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\oemlt-10_1_0.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\oc4j\j2ee  \home\oc4j.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\  emConfigInstall.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\  oc4j\j2ee\home\db_oc4j_deploy.jar;H:\oracle\produc  t\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\srvm.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1  .0\db_1\jlib\srvmhas.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\  db_1\jlib\srvmasm.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_  1\jlib\oraclepki103.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\d  b_1\jlib\share.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\j  lib\swingall-1_1_1.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\help4  .jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\oracle_ice  5.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\netcfg.ja  r;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\lib\vbjorb.jar;H:\  oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\lib\vbjtools.jar;H:\ora  cle\product\10.1.0\db_1\lib\vbjapp.jar;H:\oracle\p  roduct\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\oembase-10_1_0.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\emca  .jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\oui\jlib\OraIns  taller.jar;" oracle.sysman.assistants.dbca.Dbca  -progress_only -createDatabase -templateName General_Purpose.dbc -gdbName orcl -sid orcl *Protected value, not to be logged* *Protected value, not to be logged* *Protected value, not to be logged* *Protected value, not to be logged*  -emConfiguration LOCAL -datafileJarLocation H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\assistants\dbca\temp  lates  -datafileDestination H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\oradata -responseFile NO_VALUE  -characterset AL32UTF8 -obfuscatedPasswords true  -sampleSchema false  -recoveryAreaDestination NO_VALUE 
--------------------------------------
Error:*** Alert: One or more configuration assistants have not completed successfully. However these are optional, so they are not required for the correct configuration of your system. A list of the configuration assistants that need to be run is generated in the log of this session which is located at:
C:\Program Files\Oracle\Inventory\logs\installActions2009-04-12_10-37-45AM.log ***
User Selected: Yes/OK

*** End of Installation Page***
The installation of Oracle Database 10g was successful, but some optional configuration assistants failed, were cancelled or skipped.
Warning:*** Alert: Do you really want to exit? ***
User Selected: Yes/OK
Launched configuration assistant 'Launch browser'
Tool type is: Optional.
The command being spawned is: 'H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jdk\jre\/bin/java.exe -classpath ";H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jdk\jre\lib\rt.jar  ;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\oemlt-10_1_0.jar;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\install\j  lib\;H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\srvm.jar;H  :\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\ewt3.jar;H:\orac  le\product\10.1.0\db_1\jlib\share.jar" oracle.console.LaunchBrowser H:/oracle/product/10.1.0/db_1 orcl true false'
Start output from spawned process:
----------------------------------
java.io.FileNotFoundException: H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\wincent_orcl\sysman\  config\emoms.properties (The system cannot find the path specified)
 at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
 at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.jav  a:106)
 at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.jav  a:66)
 at oracle.console.LaunchBrowser.getEMConsolePort(Laun  chBrowser.java:81)
 at oracle.console.LaunchBrowser.constructURL(LaunchBr  owser.java:72)
 at oracle.console.LaunchBrowser.<init>(LaunchBrowser.  java:59)
 at oracle.console.LaunchBrowser.main(LaunchBrowser.ja  va:113)
Exception in thread "main" 
End output from spawned process.
----------------------------------
Configuration assistant "Launch browser" failed 
The OUICA command is launched from H:\oracle\product\10.1.0\db_1\oui\bin\ouica.bat.
User Exit 

همونطور که دیدین کانفیگش Optinal بود. حالا بگذریم . اگر ممکنه کسی کمک کنه تا کانفیگ رو کامل انجام بدم.
حالا یک مراحلی بود که من از رو یک کتاب انجام دادم. نوع مراحل این بود:For additional functionality within DB Control, functionality such as starting and stopping the database, an operating system user must belong to the ORA_DBA group. An existing user can be used or a new user can be created. This topic shows you how to create the operating system user oracle and make the user part of the ORA_DBA group:مراحل طولانی بود.
در آخر مراحل باید دیتابیس رو تست میکردم:To test that your installation completed successfully, perform the following: 
When you click exit from the previous section, a browser opens and the Database Control URL is already launched. If this does not happen, open a browser and enter 
the following URL:
http://<hostname>:1158/emاسم کامپیوتر من wincent هست پس این آدرس رو در مرورگر نوشتم:
http://wincent:1158/em و اینتر زدم. ولی متاسفانه هیچ صفحه ای باز نشد در حالی که در کتاب مورد نظر صفحه ی Oracle Enterprise Manager 10g باز شده بود. و مراحل بعدی هم گفته شده بود که شامل وارد کردن نام کاربری و پسورد بود. حالا مشکل از چی بوده؟ کسی هست کمک کنه؟
چی کار باید کنم؟

----------


## mexdixabibi

از ورژن oracle expres 10g  استفاده کن و حتما pl/sql 7.1.4 رو هم نصب کن پروژت درباره چی شاید من بتونم برات طراحی کنم و ایمیلش کنم برات در ضمن اگه خودت طراحی کردی حتما از uml diagram براش استفاده کن.

----------


## CodeNative

سلام. از شما mexdixabibi متشکرم. ممنون میشم کمک کنید.
من برای طراحی جدول ها و وارد کردن داده ها SQL Developer 1.5.4 رو نصب کردم.
اما بعد از اجرا کردنش. پنل کانکشن وجود نداره هیچ جا هم نمیشه پیداش کرد. همچنین پنل workship هم باز نمیشه ارور میده. مشکل از کجاست؟
کلا برای ایجاد جداول و وارد کردن داده ها چه کار باید کنم؟ من باید یک پروژه ساده در ویژوال استودیو 2008 طراحی کنم.
 راستی من می خواستم از Developer tools for vs 2008 استفاده کنم که فکر کنم نشد چون نسخه دیتابیس من 10g بود و فکر کنم پشتیبانی نشه.

در ضمن jdk 1.6 u12 هم نصب هست.

ممنون میشم زود کسی جواب بده.

----------


## arashmidos2020

سلام دوستان. می خواهم روی قسمت پورتال نویسی اوراکل کار کنم.(*oracle Application server portal*) تو کتابش نوشته که باید اوراکل 10 استفاده کنید.اما من نمی دونم کدوم قسمتش رو نصب کنم؟ راستی بگم نیاز به *Jdeveloper* هم داره اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید.لطفا بگین چی رو نصب کنم.خیلی ممنون

----------


## roya24

سلام ، من با ورژن 6i كار مي كنم ، مي خواستم بپرسم اين *Jdeveloper كه گفتيد چه امكاناتي داره ؟ چون چند بار راجع بهش شنيدم و خيلي دوست دارم بدونم چي داره؟*
*ممنون*

----------


## arashmidos2020

چرا کسی جواب نمی ده.خیلی ضروریه ممنون

----------


## csaut_ac

من در مورد طراحی پایگاه داده توزیع شده در اوراکل مطلب میخواستم ؟
ممنون

----------


## lili_ihan2000

سلام 
امیدوارم این کتاب بدردتون بخوره

----------


## oracledba

سلام
از کتاب زیر هم میتونید استفاده کنید.

http://naghoospress.ir/bookview.aspx?bookid=1486184

----------


## sedaghat2

salam
من یه پروزه ببا form builder   طراحی کردم که یه اشکالی داره امکانش هست که فرمها  را برای شما بفرستم یه نگاهی بکنید لطفا

اگه میتونید لطفا کمک کنید  خیلی سرچ کردم  چه اینترنت چه از اموزشگاههای شهرمون کسی که با form builder کار کرده باشه پیدا نکردم .
تشکر

----------


## mehdippp

سلام دوستان من به یه نفر اوراکل کار نیاز دارم واقعا ضروری هستش کسی هس که بتونه انجام به خواسته منو؟ این آی دی من هستش لطفا اگه کسی هس خبر بده koorosh_121joon@yahoo.com

----------


## omidfive

سلام
به نظزم از همین نسخه 11g استفاده کن
پروژت در نهایت قراره چقدر بزرگ شه
یعنی می خوای چه مباتحثی رو توش داشته باشی
اگه استادت گیر داده که حتما از نسخه آخر استفاده کن که خوب نسخه 12c هم الآن اومده ولی با همون 11 کار کنی بهتره سراغ نسخه های قدیمی تر هم نرو
گیر و گور هم داشتی یا همین جا مطرحش کن یا یه سر به فروم www.oraclegroup.ir بزن
بعید می دونم دست خالی برگردی

----------


## ghasemi414

انجمن اوراکل ایران

http://oraclegroup.ir

----------


## kolalimorteza

* 					کتاب آموزش سریع Oracle PL/SQL همراه با پیاده سازی یک پروژه کامل 				*

کتاب آموزش سریع Oracle PL/SQL همراه با پیاده سازی یک پروژه کامل

----------


## ghasemi414

kolalimorteza عزیز

لازم نیست توی همه تاپیک ها این لینک کتابتون رو بزارید. یک تاپیک اختصاصی هم برای این موضوع باز کنید کافیه.
والا اگه کتابتون خوب باشه همه متوجه می شن نمی خواد تو هر جا کپی پیستش کنید .   :خیلی عصبانی: 

این تالار صاحاب نداره!

----------


## assa364

> سلام 
> من کتاب زیاد دارم 
> اوراکل هم کار میکنم 
> کمک خواستی بگو 
> behi_best2002   من هستم


یکی به من بکاپ از اورکل داده با پسوند .dmp داده من sql بلدم اما این فالو بلد نیستم باز کنم و اذیت شدم خواشا کمکم میکنید؟

----------


## omidfive

این کتاب خوفی که نوشتی کلا چند صفحه هست که هر جای نت می ریم تبلیغش و می بینیم
این و احتمالا بهش نمی گن بازاریابی از نوع مویرگی؟

تا حالا کسی از محصولاتی که تو ماهواره تبلیغ می کنن خرید کرده؟
یهو 10 دقیقه در بازه یه چی حرف می زنن
من که خودم به شخصه سمت اون محصولم نمی رم الآن این کتابه هم داره این شکلی می شه برام

----------

